# WHERE is my Thread?  Maybe it failed Validation or Maybe it's already on page 2.



## The DVC R/T board

*If you can't find the thread you submitted on the Rent/Trade board, it may not have been validated because it did not meet posting requirements.*

All new threads, when submitted for posting, go first to a *Moderation Queue *for validation.  If the thread title and content all meet R/T board requirements, the thread is validated and then appears on the R/T board.  

The Status of all threads submitted within the past 7-days is shown in the  *Thread Status Report.  *The status report will indicate if your thread posted or not, and if not, the reason it didn't post.

If your thread was validated but you can't find it, please note that due to the volume of new threads each day, combined with older threads being bumped, it's not uncommon for threads to drop to the second page quickly. Be sure to check all appropriate pages of the forum.

If the status report shows your thread was validated, do not make additional thread submission. Subsequent submissions will be rejected if there is already an *Active Post *(coded AP) already on the board.

*Please allow up to 24 hours for your thread to be validated and to appear on the board or in the Status Report.*
*
NOTE:  If your thread is rejected (not validated), it is removed from the Moderation Queue and no one will ever see it.  You will NOT be notified that your thread did not pass validation.  You can check for yourself on the Status Report thread mentioned earlier.*

Rent/Trade posting requirements are clearly explained in the several 'sticky' Informational Posts at the top of the board.  This is required reading *BEFORE *posting to the board.  Failure to plan and post correctly on your part will result in your thread never being validated and posted.  

The majority of threads that are not validated fail because they do not meet the Title Lead-In requirements.  You can check the Lead-In title requirements *HERE.  *
* NOTE: Lead-in titles are checked automatically by software and automatically rejected if they do not match one of the approved lead-in's, so be careful not to make any typing or spelling errors.*  Example: "Points for Rent:" would be validated, but "Pointsfor Rent: or Points for Reent" would not.  _One of the most common 'bad titles' errors is using the word 'Needed' instead of 'Wanted', for example saying "Reservation Needed" which is not an approved title instead of using "Reservation Wanted" which is an approved title._

There are also other additional posting requirements that will cause a thread to fail validation.  These include how many confirmed reservations you may offer for rent, how far in advance you may offer them, and how many total you can list within any specific calendar year.

*Once your thread has posted, you must maintain it.*  Full requirements are explained in the board's *Posting Rules.  Failure to maintain your thread will result in it being locked.  Once a user has two threads in the same category group locked for non-maintenance, they may no longer post a thread within that same category group for the remainder of the calendar year.  Subsequent submissions are coded Lock Limit (LL) and will not post.*

If you need to ask about your submission, send a PM to one of the Rent/trade board moderators listed.  *Do Not *send a PM to the OP of this thread ("The DVC R/T board") as that is not an actual person and PM's to that 'address' are not monitored.

*Reminder: Before sending a PM to one of the moderators, if you made a thread submission within the past 7 days, be sure to check the 'sticky' Status thread which shows which threads passed validation and posted, and which did not.*


----------

